# Medir tensión diferencial con osciloscopio



## Simon21 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema hace un tiempo ya que me dedico a electronica de potencia y mi duda es si alguien conoce algun circuito para medir tensiones diferenciales con el osciloscopio, he visto varios modelos de puntas que vienen para los osciloscopios pero la verdad son sumamente costosas, agradeceria si alguien conoce un circuito que funcione bien para estas aplicaciones...

Saludos a todos y gracias..


----------



## foso (Sep 14, 2010)

No se si entendí bien pero para una señal diferencial podés usar las dos puntas a la vez y restar ( si tenes osciloscopio digital ). Pero esto ya lo sabías.

Si no, usando una sola punta te puede servir el circuito que adjunto. Es de una nota de Texas Instruments. No lo he probado. La salida vale:

E0 = (R0/R1) * (E2-E1)

Saludos


----------



## Simon21 (Sep 14, 2010)

Que tal foso, antes que nada gracias por tu respuesta..
Habia pensado en hacer algo con un amplificador diferencial, 
pero el problema es adaptar los niveles de tension a las tensiones 
que maneja el amplificador diferencial, en realidad no es tanto el problema
pero queria basarme en algun circuito que se use, o que sea sacado de alguna nota de
aplicacion.
Me sirve esto que me has pasado, quisiera preguntarte si me podes decir donde encontrar
dicha nota de texas instrument, para leerla completamente y entender algunas cositas de
ese circuito que me has pasado.
Es verdad que podes medir haciendo la resta de canales, incluso lo he hecho varias veces
asi, pero como necesito ambos canales queria hacerme dicha punta.
Gracias por tu respuesta, estamos en contacto !!


----------



## foso (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola. Mirá, la nota es de circuitos con amplificadores operacionales. No me acuerdo de donde la saqué. Te la paso comprimida porque sino no entra. Por ahí encontrás otra cosa que te sirva.
Yo lo que tuve que hacer una vez fue pasar de señales referenciadas a tierra a señales diferenciales para manejar un ADC. O sea lo contrario de lo que queres vos, pero tuve que mandar a pedir el operacional especial a National. Seguro hay algo especial para lo que vos queres pero debe ser dificil conseguirlo.
Saludos.


PD: despues de subir el archivo lo encontré en el google. Poné sboa092a en el google si no queres descargar.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 17, 2010)

Perdon,... pregunto?
Para que sirve esto?
no se puede conectar una punta un nodo y la masa al otro nodo?

con eso mido la tension entre ambos nodos, puntos o como lo quieran llamar.
es decir de la punta del osc conecto la punta en el termial A y la pinza cocodrilo en el terminal B
estoy en lo cierto o acabo de quemar un osc teorico?

Saludos!


----------



## foso (Sep 17, 2010)

El tema es que las masas de las dos puntas estan conectadas. Es la misma masa. Si el necesita la otra punta para medir otra cosa debe tener en cuenta que está conectando dos circuitos a travez de la masa. Dos circuitos que , tal vez, tengan la necesidad de trabajar aislados galvánicamente uno del otro. 
Saludos.

PD: bendito sea el fabricante que haga un osciloscopio con masas separadas !!!


----------



## mydogshadow (Feb 19, 2011)

grande men muy buena la ayuda pense en algo asi pero no lo implemente de manera correcta. muchas gracias y de pana bendito el lo fabriq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 24, 2011)

Si es doble trazo, no necesitas nada.
Lo colocas en modo ADD (suma) e invertís una de las entradas con la llave INV (invertir).
En esa modalidad medís con las dos puntas, sin la pinza de masa de las puntas.

Saludos


----------

